# Press Kits



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sending a sample shirt to a magazine for review and they asked for a Press Kit. This may be a dumb question but are they basically just asking for information about my shirts and site etc..? Or is it something more?
Thanks.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

Tshirtguy said:


> I'm sending a sample shirt to a magazine for review and they asked for a Press Kit. This may be a dumb question but are they basically just asking for information about my shirts and site etc..? Or is it something more?
> Thanks.


yes id like some info on this.

also, whats typicaly written as a press release??


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

Press kits are handouts you give to folks in the media looking for information about your product or company. Typically the press kit will contain a minimum of a company biography of sorts listing the principals, length of time in business, and a whole gamut of other information regarding your services and/or wares, and at least one "flyer" type page with more of a marketing/image based tact. 

I have seen press kits that are super simple all text based and just bullet point the facts, while others are full scale productions featuring the aforementioned content, as well as interactive DVD-ROMs, ready to print HI-Res art, and slick folders with multi-fold brochures etc... 

If you have nothing to start, put together a basic company bio, delineate the benefits you offer, and include all the relevant contact information so the contact can reach you easily if on deadline. Down the road expand on what you have to include logos and artwork that is ready to use if the media outlet will be publishing out images of your work (or make this available for download from your website FTP and give the location in the media kit) and provide as much information as you can to make the reporter's job as easy as possible for him/her. 

Good luck.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

JohnnyMo said:


> Press kits are handouts you give to folks in the media looking for information about your product or company. Typically the press kit will contain a minimum of a company biography of sorts listing the principals, length of time in business, and a whole gamut of other information regarding your services and/or wares, and at least one "flyer" type page with more of a marketing/image based tact.
> 
> I have seen press kits that are super simple all text based and just bullet point the facts, while others are full scale productions featuring the aforementioned content, as well as interactive DVD-ROMs, ready to print HI-Res art, and slick folders with multi-fold brochures etc...
> 
> ...


 
thanks for that, ill give it a definate shot and send it out to magazines etc when i have things set up, i was sent a press kit from affliciton when i emailed them alittle while back and there press kit was like a 1-2 page bio type thing then a page of pics with ppl wearing the clothes and anothjer page with pics of magazines and press articlesthey have appeared in. 

can ialso ask, what is a press release, and hwo often are they done, sent to etc??


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

Press Releases are just promotional pieces that you write up and fire off to the media in the hopes they get covered as "news" of some sort.... 

Typically, you want to avoid blatant marketing in a Press Release because you are trying to get the media to "pick up" your release and cover it as a "Story"...

For example... you might do a press release when you open your first retail location in a small town.... the headline might read, "New TeaBelly Store Anchors Mayor's Downtown Renovation Project" or something similar.... you paint the release with writing that makes it newsworthy and gets a reporter to write about your company in a way that you get some "free" marketing for something you already do... 

Other typical press releases might be issued for, "TeaBelly Celebrates Fifth Anniversary in Historic Bradley Building" or "Teabelly President Commemorates America's Birth With Boston T(shirt) Party!"....

In a nutshell, you just have to come up with something newsworthy, and write a good quick one page release about it. Include a few relevant quotes, some specific details, and all your relevant contact information. There are loads of locations online to find Release templates, and how-to articles, but that should get you started. Once you have it down, go ahead and fax it to the local media, or submit via email on their website if it is allowed. 

Good luck.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

JohnnyMo said:


> Press Releases are just promotional pieces that you write up and fire off to the media in the hopes they get covered as "news" of some sort....
> 
> Typically, you want to avoid blatant marketing in a Press Release because you are trying to get the media to "pick up" your release and cover it as a "Story"...
> 
> ...


thanks for that, i was always alittle inthe dark as to what a press release actually included. 

and as forthe press kit which i mentioned, whats the best program to create 1 in? and how many pages are a good number to have>?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> and as forthe press kit which i mentioned, whats the best program to create 1 in? and how many pages are a good number to have>?


You can create one in just about any program.

While you wait for more answers to be posted, if you search Google, you can find all kinds of tips on making a press kit and writing a press release.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

ok thanksfor that rodney! again ahah


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

regarding this post on press kits, is it a good idea to put 1 togetherthen email it with a covering email to all the magazines and press articles that are in your target market and to fashion columns etc?? 

and a u said you an create 1 in any program, whats the best if any to make a presskit with multiple pages?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> and a u said you an create 1 in any program, whats the best if any to make a presskit with multiple pages?


It's just text and images, so you could use Microsoft Word, CorelDraw, OpenOffice Writer, Adobe Indesign, etc.

I don't think there is a "best" program to make one in. You can just use the software you have on hand. Just make sure you can save it as a PDF so it can be easily read and emailed.

If you wanted it to look really nice and fancy and didn't have the design skills for it, you could outsource it to a graphic designer and just give them the text and images and they could put it together to make it pretty.


----------



## NewEnglandJenny (Jun 25, 2007)

Tshirtguy said:


> I'm sending a sample shirt to a magazine for review and they asked for a Press Kit. This may be a dumb question but are they basically just asking for information about my shirts and site etc..? Or is it something more?
> Thanks.


Hi -
A Press Kit is usually a folder that includes:
- A company backgrounder (basic information like would be found on a "about us"page of a website) including locations, contact information , etc.
- A copy of a recent press release - like if you sent out a release saying that "X Company Announces New Retailer XXXX carrying their Spring LIne of Shirts"
- A management team overview or BIO
- Any relevant photos, brochures, etc. of your line

Basically it presents your company, so they may be asking just to vet that you are "real". I hope this helps and I believe that if you do not send it - it is porbably OK.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

hey guys thanks for that. ill get on that when i get some good quality pics of my garments. 

il stick a press kit 2gether and email it out to magazines etc.


----------



## transferguru (Apr 24, 2007)

i wouldn't suggest sending them an email of your press kit. It is a lot easier to click delete. You want to make it creative enough for a news writer to read it and think this would be a good story to write and people would want to know about this. Make it interesting to the eye. An email can't really attract someone as well as a tangible object.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

transferguru said:


> i wouldn't suggest sending them an email of your press kit. It is a lot easier to click delete. You want to make it creative enough for a news writer to read it and think this would be a good story to write and people would want to know about this. Make it interesting to the eye. An email can't really attract someone as well as a tangible object.


 
yeah good point, so what other suggestions? get a press kit printed properly and post it to the editors/fashion/ad depts??


----------



## geekfitters (Jun 30, 2007)

I wouldn't just send the press kit to magazines, but I would send it to Hollywood producers. I know someone who recently had their t-shirts shown in Beauty and the Geek and On the Lot. Wardrobe mistresses are the way to go.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

geekfitters said:


> I wouldn't just send the press kit to magazines, but I would send it to Hollywood producers. I know someone who recently had their t-shirts shown in Beauty and the Geek and On the Lot. Wardrobe mistresses are the way to go.


 
ahh thats agood idea, i didnt think of that. i thought of magazines etc so yeah that would be cool, or tv shows.

also, hows the best way to go about having sports stars etc wear your gear? like all the fighters affliction seem to sponsor?? as im in england i wondered if itwas worth looking at trying to get some english boxers and fighters wearing my tees anmd hoods, aswel as musicians, and other sports ppl


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

geekfitters said:


> I wouldn't just send the press kit to magazines, but I would send it to Hollywood producers. I know someone who recently had their t-shirts shown in Beauty and the Geek and On the Lot. Wardrobe mistresses are the way to go.


I saw some cool t-shirts worn by the directors on the "On the Lot" show, but I don't know how good that exposure is.

Sure I saw the t-shirts and they looked cool, but it gave me zero information on how to buy that t-shirt. I didn't see a company name or anything distinguishable about the design that would help me find it online.

I guess it could help online customers and potential retail clients have more confidence in purchasing from you if you prominently featured the TV exposure on your website.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah i see what u mean, and about the no name, i was thinknig of putting my name or whatever in the design on the garments, so if they are seen in mags or tv, ppl will know straight off.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i had my clothing on national tv a few times, and i negotiated to have my company name in the end credits ... and was clearly a mega boast for sales and webhits


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

howrdstern said:


> i had my clothing on national tv a few times, and i negotiated to have my company name in the end credits ... and was clearly a mega boast for sales and webhits


 
cool, how did ya negotiate with the tv>?


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

actually there's no other way of saying this but to come across as arrogant- but i had my stuff seen by stylists and they called me- i guess all i can say is- design your *** off - i came up with some really dif. things- i created a name for myself- by doing things no one else was/ and or is doing. approach your tee's as garments and not just a screen print tee - you'll push yourself more and get a better product. my 2 cents. so when they wanted my garments they treated me like a v.i.p. (gone to tapings- live shows// in the front row) and said you will get end credits in addition. so working hard pays off- stylists love thier celeb clients- celeb clients - love beautiful stuff-


----------

